# Just bought a 100mw green laser!!



## ravenousredd (Oct 25, 2015)

I just bought my first high powered laser all my lasers before are 15mw< If I could have some tips too that would be great.
http://www.laserpointerpro.com/5-in...eidoscopic-green-laser-pointer-pen-p-308.html
^That is the one I bought. I know its cheap but I do not have much money but I am still trying to expand my collection.

I want to know if I need safety glasses for a 100mw green laser. If I do which ones do you guys like?


----------



## Son_of_Entropy (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, I'd say almost universally yes. Any laser between 5-499mw is considered a Class IIIB laser, posing a "moderate" risk to vision. The intensity of the beam can cause damage to your eye faster than your "blink reflex" can act to protect it. 

As for make/model, here's a few examples:

_*link removed_


----------



## m4ttr3il1y (Feb 14, 2016)

I would definitely recommend safety glasses for a 100mW laser


----------



## larrykings (Mar 6, 2016)

When green laser gets output power of up 50mW, it can produce extremely high power laser beam with high energy. During its continuous work, it might product thermal energy, bringing hurts to retina seriously. Any operation of 100mW green laser, do remember to wear laser safety goggles.


----------



## RafaelMum (Mar 4, 2017)

*Just bought a 100mw green laser*

This is my second green laser. First was Atlas Nova 32mw. Got this as its easier to carry around due to the compact size.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 5, 2017)

*Re: Just bought a 100mw green laser*

the bigger concern with these cheap lasers is they often lack the IR filter that quality lasers have, and the IR beam comes out slightly off axis of the green beam meaning that you could put the green dot on someones forehead and the IR beam COULD BE GOING DIRECTLY IN THEIR EYES, however, cause IR is invisible, it won't activate the blink reflex. it will simply softboil their eyes.
yes on laser glasses and don't point it near anyone.


----------



## MadTaffCat (Mar 16, 2017)

Although 100mw is not massively powerful different that power is very concentrated, i.e. the actual power per square cm can be very high.

Also, different people have different sensitivity to bright light with some people getting retina damage very quickly. And retinas are very complex (they do some of the image processing before the information is sent to the brain) and so do not heal very well.

So the choice is yours - wear a cheap pair of protective glasses, or risk losing an irreplaceable eye.


----------

